# How old is everyone here?



## Fowler

I ask because it seems no one places their age on their profile so you have no idea what your age is. And not everyone has placed an introduction profile. Just curious eep:


----------



## Belfrybat

65 in actual years. But most days I feel much younger.


----------



## rickpaul

68 here.............................


----------



## NickieL

I am ageless..... 
@ 33
Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Abandoned Barns

I'm 45, but I read at a 46 year old level - my teachers say I'm very advanced. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mzgarden

55 (me) and 53 (DH)


----------



## homefire2007

Fifty-seven here...(and lovin' it). Or almost 57, I may be 56.


----------



## Terri in WV

It depends on the day. Some days I feel like I'm 90 and others, 20, then my body reminds me that I'm not.  In reality I'm pushing 50.


----------



## tambo

I just turned 49


----------



## Guest

65...must be a computer error..LOL


----------



## doodlemom

I went back and looked at my profile. Fowler likes me:bouncy:


----------



## Fowler

I think you're sexy!


----------



## sherry in Maine

just turned 56...... little stiffness in lower back on some mornings; r.s.i (treated, succesfully by acupuncture, but still need to take care) in both wrists/hands.
Besides that, feel pretty good.


----------



## arcticow

Actual 59, some days 69, some 49...


----------



## doingitmyself

I'm 53 on paper 63 on xrays. Honestly, old enough to know better but young enough to try it anyways. LOL


----------



## doodlemom

Fowler said:


> I think you're sexy!


So...You want to come over for some Suddenly Salad? Lol


----------



## frogmammy

I forget.........:smack

Mon


----------



## Jim-mi

. . "I'm pushing 50"
I pushed 50 aside long ago.....
But the mind still is thinking 40........


----------



## simi-steading

I'm not saying until Fowler says... 

You started the thread


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I'm 3 days older than dirt . 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Twp.Tom

I am 53 years,Born July 31,1960. Everyday I wake up-is a good day* Blessed,Lucky,Just living the Dream*


----------



## NoClue

I'm 47 and I blame it on my parents


----------



## JohnnyLee

If the purpose in life is to wear out ones body and slide in the grave all worn out, I should have slid in years ago! lol That's how old I feel some days. Some days, I feel like I am 30 again. Some days I feel older than the hills, but still younger than the rocks.


----------



## Fowler

doodlemom said:


> So...You want to come over for some Suddenly Salad? Lol


I love you.die:


----------



## Fowler

simi-steading said:


> I'm not saying until Fowler says...
> 
> You started the thread


"Touche, Mr. ***** cat!" I'm 46 and will be immature forever!! :happy2:


----------



## Fowler

I'm also a cereal killer...
And own stock in chloroform...just sayin


----------



## simi-steading

LOL... 

OK.. I'll be 50 in April.. and I'm still wondering how I've made it this far...


----------



## NoClue

JohnnyLee said:


> If the purpose in life is to wear out ones body and slide in the grave all worn out, I should have slid in years ago! lol That's how old I feel some days. Some days, I feel like I am 30 again. Some days I feel older than the hills, but still younger than the rocks.


As Indian Jones says, "It's not the years, it's the mileage." (and the maintenance)


----------



## Jaclynne

I look 45, and feel 65. Birth certificate says 55, but I've always suspected it was a fake.


----------



## Terri

I am 58: WHERE did the years go????????????


----------



## NickieL

Woohoo!!! I'm the youngest!!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Groene Pionier

Just turned 45 last sunday, but i sure earned all my wrinkles and grey hairs


----------



## wyld thang

I'll go with my Facebook Real Age results, 13 haha!

I came out with the Tiajuana Brass Whipped Cream and Other Delights album  figure it out


----------



## wyld thang

btw the older I get the more fascinated/thankful/delighted I am to make friends/journey with folks who are truly ageless old souls. My dad is one, it is absolutely magical!


----------



## CrazyMooseFarm

Will be 37 in january


----------



## catspjamas

wyld thang said:


> I'll go with my Facebook Real Age results, 13 haha!
> 
> I came out with the Tiajuana Brass Whipped Cream and Other Delights album  figure it out


That would make you a 1960's something model. Don't know the exact year. My parents had the album. Probably still do.

I was born the day after El DeBarge and the day before Tom Araya (Slayer).

Sent from my XT907 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## shanzone2001

I am 29 

Yes, I had my 17 year old son when I was 12. Duh!!!


----------



## Fowler

Terri said:


> I am 58: WHERE did the years go????????????





Groene Pionier said:


> Just turned 45 last sunday, but i sure earned all my wrinkles and grey hairs





wyld thang said:


> I'll go with my Facebook Real Age results, 13 haha!
> 
> I came out with the Tiajuana Brass Whipped Cream and Other Delights album  figure it out





CrazyMooseFarm said:


> Will be 37 in january





shanzone2001 said:


> I am 29
> 
> Yes, I had my 17 year old son when I was 12. Duh!!!


 
continued below....


----------



## Fowler

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I'm 3 days older than dirt .
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Homesteading Today mobile app





Twp.Tom said:


> I am 53 years,Born July 31,1960. Everyday I wake up-is a good day* Blessed,Lucky,Just living the Dream*





NoClue said:


> I'm 47 and I blame it on my parents





JohnnyLee said:


> If the purpose in life is to wear out ones body and slide in the grave all worn out, I should have slid in years ago! lol That's how old I feel some days. Some days, I feel like I am 30 again. Some days I feel older than the hills, but still younger than the rocks.





Jaclynne said:


> I look 45, and feel 65. Birth certificate says 55, but I've always suspected it was a fake.


 


It takes all kinds of kind.....

[youtube]02X8bX_EBv4[/youtube]


----------



## calliemoonbeam

KK partially stole my answer. My standard reply is "older than dirt", but I like his "3 days older than dirt", lol! I may have to steal that KK! 

Actually, I'm 58, but am always shocked when I look in the mirror and see that silver hair creeping in, because I feel much younger. Even in my dreams, I'm always in my twenties and healthy. 

What do you suppose that means, that I'm young at heart...or just delusional?? ROFL!


----------



## shanzone2001

Yep, it takes all kinds....and I am the cool kind!!! 
I am also the only person crazy enough to start all over again with a baby at 42! (Honestly, best thing I have ever done!)

JD, I know how old you really are...only a little older than dirt. Not too much!!! =) I will keep your secret!


----------



## Darren

Old enough to know better ... sometimes.


----------



## Cornhusker

I'm so old I'm starting to mold.
I'm 54, most people think I'm early 40s except my kids who think I'm 90


----------



## newcolorado

You guys all are so young.

I will turn 82 in a couple weeks.


----------



## Fowler

shanzone2001 said:


> Yep, it takes all kinds....and I am the cool kind!!!
> I am also the only person crazy enough to start all over again with a baby at 42! (Honestly, best thing I have ever done!)
> 
> JD, I know how old you really are...only a little older than dirt. Not too much!!! =) I will keep your secret!


 
I'm cooler than you, my kids are grown and my bed is cold....LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001

No way! I love having my munchkins here at home. My oldest will be graduate high school and go into the military next year so I am enjoying having him here while I still do.

My bed is never, never cold!!! =)

(Well, I unless I kick DH out of bed for snoring!)


----------



## Fowler

shanzone2001 said:


> No way! I love having my munchkins here at home. My oldest will be graduate high school and go into the military next year so I am enjoying having him here while I still do.
> 
> My bed is never, never cold!!! =)
> 
> (Well, I unless I kick DH out of bed for snoring!)


 
Harlet....I'm still a virgin......LOL!!


----------



## shanzone2001

I just laughed out loud! I may be a harlot, but he seems to like it that way!!!


----------



## whiterock

63...


----------



## frogmammy

frogmammy said:


> I forget.........:smack
> 
> Mon


Maybe it helps if I tell you I have an "I like Ike" button that I got when it was NEW!

Mon


----------



## billooo2

65.......according to my drivers license


----------



## rkintn

Turned 45 a week ago yesterday! Feel much younger most days


----------



## starjj

Old enough to know better young enough to still do it.

According to my birth date I am 63. Yes I was actually alive when Kennedy was assinated and old enough to remember it very well. I am always shocked when people say they weren't even born when it happened. Now it has been 50 years how time flies by.


----------



## Shygal

52 in people years

25 in my years 

It seems we are all around the same age


----------



## arcticow

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I'm 3 days older than dirt .
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Homesteading Today mobile app


JD, you must have some awful young dirt... LOL


----------



## roadless

Chronology - 56
Physically - 40
Behaviorally - a kid :rock:


----------



## Sara in IN

Pushing 60, but with changing weather I feel two days older than dirt.


----------



## Fair Light

Biologically I am 60...(my Dad loves to remind me of this like I really don't remember)
but my brain tell me I am somewhere around 30ish...
not that it matters anyway...I am me...always will be..


----------



## viggie

36


----------



## Terri in WV

starjj said:


> Yes I was actually alive when Kennedy was assinated and old enough to remember it very well. I am always shocked when people say they weren't even born when it happened. Now it has been 50 years how time flies by.


I wasn't even born when it happened. 

Many years ago I had someone argue with me that I was. They couldn't accept the fact that I might know my own birthday.  FWIW-exactly one month after the event, minus a couple of hours.


----------



## Guest

Terri in WV said:


> I wasn't even born when it happened.
> 
> Many years ago I had someone argue with me that I was. They couldn't accept the fact that I might know my own birthday.  FWIW-exactly one month after the event, minus a couple of hours.


Perhaps they had their Kennedys mixed up?


----------



## Terri in WV

Nope, I worked in printing and we were prepping a book on the assassination when the discussion took place. Maybe it bugged her that she was older.


----------



## NickieL

vigilant20 said:


> 36



Yay!! Another for the under 40 whippersnapper crowd! 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## DuramaxMike

Wife and I 29

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## MoTightwad

I am a proud 79 and so happy. Been married just shy of 60 years and the proud mom of 5 wonderful kids, 4 grandsons and 3 ggdds. Have had a wonderful life. Been very well blessed, wouldn;t you say?


----------



## arcticow

NickieL said:


> Yay!! Another for the under 40 whippersnapper crowd!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Maybe we should hang a swing from the Singletree for those under 40 kidlets???


----------



## vicker

53 here. Sometimes I feel a good bit younger, but mostly way way older


----------



## Vickie44

Fifty six.

I am surprised most on here are of similar age .


----------



## lonelytree

I am 51. Sometimes I act my age because prudence requires it. Other times I act 21 because that is the legal drinking age. My body is somewhere between 60 and a really hot fire.


----------



## Guest

62 and a half, going on 63!! Can run down a mad dog with a rattlesnake up his butt. BP still hangs around 105/65 with a resting pulse in the mid 50's. It's all in what you choose to put in your body. Substantially older than my wife of 4 weeks(today)


----------



## davel745

I am 68 and don't feel a day over 90


----------



## po boy

Just shy of 67...........


----------



## Vickie44

Zong ,you got married ? I feel betrayed but I am very happy for you :kiss:


----------



## Terri in WV

arcticow said:


> Maybe we should hang a swing from the Singletree for those under 40 kidlets???


They'd have to wait in line behind some of us!


----------



## whiskeylivewire

36

Sent from my LGL86C using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## sidepasser

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I'm 3 days older than dirt .
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Homesteading Today mobile app



Your post reminds of what my daughter Amanda said one time when we were visiting a relative. We knocked on the door and this very, very old aunt answered and told us to come in. While we are in the hall, Amanda (age 8) looks up at me and says "that lady is older than dirt"..and my aunt had walked up behind her and as she said that and tapped her on the shoulder, and said "I'm not that old, Dear"..

Kids, they say exactly what they think sometimes....

btw - I'm 54 years young..not quite as old as dirt, but older than some compost.


----------



## cowbelle

71 here - and oftentimes very surprised when I look in the mirror - how could my mother have slipped in here? I don't always feel young, but I don't always feel my age either.


----------



## Nathan

47 for now, don't know anything about a profile


----------



## Hotshot

52 somedays feel a lot older others feel like a kid and act like one to


----------



## littlejoe

Since everyone is being so honest, I'm 54...maybe that's 45? I can't remember, I'm dyslexic!


----------



## Horsefly

I was born the year Elvis "supposedly" died. Depending on who you ask.  I will be 37 this winter.


----------



## Guest

Vickie44 said:


> Zong ,you got married ? I feel betrayed but I am very happy for you :kiss:


Yep, she's really young, really beautiful, and I've no idea what she sees in me. I guess she accepts me as I am, not who she's afraid I might turn out to be. Over the last 8 months, I've done everything in my power to keep her happy. She's become beatific.


----------



## CamM

24. I mostly post in crafting but I am single too


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

arcticow said:


> JD, you must have some awful young dirt... LOL


I am a very old soul.....


----------



## Dolly

I'm 45, but inside I don't feel much differently than I did in my 30's. Some days my joints ache a little and my hair went prematurely gray so I started coloring it.


----------



## DUlrich

23... was substantially older a few years ago, been de-aging though. :shocked:


----------



## JV_FL

just hit 40 a couple weeks back.


----------



## Shrek

I'm two months younger than Gf and she lies about her age so I can't say.


----------



## TRellis

_"Anyone who stops learning is old, whether at twenty or eighty. Anyone who keeps learning stays young. The greatest thing in life is to keep your mind young."_ - Henry Ford

So, in keeping with Henry's line of thinking I am somewhere in my early 20's or so... 

Most think I am in my early 40's....

But my knees remind me that I am 52.




wyld thang said:


> I came out with the Tiajuana Brass Whipped Cream and Other Delights album  figure it out


That album came out in '65 or '66 or so. "A taste of honey" was in my opinion the best song on that album. My parents played it all day, every day.

TRellis


----------



## SilverFlame819

Nickie and I were the youngest until Cam posted. I am also 33. Don't really post much, but I do check in to see what's going on.


----------



## City Bound

38 in November.


----------



## JohnnyLee

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/6781165-post297.html


----------



## RideBarefoot

Absolutely fabulous at 48


----------



## nehimama

A spry, rockin', sexxxy 60 here!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Fifty-one and look it, but rarely act it  Have declared next year's birthday to be in the style of Benjamin Button and will begin growing younger (and hopefully wiser, lol!)

I don't want to grow old, I'd just like to age gracefully like a good wine - robust, full-bodied, tantalizing and appreciated by those with exquisite taste and gentility.

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

SimplerTimez said:


> Fifty-one and look it, but rarely act it  Have declared next year's birthday to be in the style of Benjamin Button and will begin growing younger (and hopefully wiser, lol!)
> 
> I don't want to grow old, I'd just like to age gracefully like a good wine - robust, full-bodied, tantalizing and appreciated by those with exquisite taste and gentility.
> 
> ~ST


1962 was a banner year!

I want to die in my sleep just like grandpa, not screaming like the people in the back seat. :whistlin:


----------



## sustainabilly

Confused about my age, maybe this will help...or not.

[YOUTUBE]eYlJH81dSiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sandywv

35  


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Paumon

Almost 62 and older than my twin by 11 minutes.


----------



## Cornhusker

Paumon said:


> Almost 62 and older than my twin by 11 minutes.


I'm younger than mine by 15 minutes


----------



## MoonRiver

2 months from Medicare (64+), which is a big deal as m/c will save me about $10k/yr.


----------



## Farmer Willy

I've been waiting for a chance to use the line I heard years ago: "...I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth". Thank Kris.


----------



## FarmboyBill

66 as of Oct 8 1947. By 62, I was a A Sophamore


----------



## vicker

Old enough to appreciate sexy grandmas.


----------



## HoofPick

I turned 26 this month.


----------



## WhyNot

Turned 39 a couple weeks ago and really have nothing cute to say about it lol


----------



## jwal10

I am 57....

Young enough to remember. Old enough to know better.... 

I learned a lot. Should have used it before I got too old to do it....

....James


----------



## no really

34 

Life is an adventure..


----------



## awhobert7

52 going on 53.


----------



## maverickxxx

I'm a day old.


----------



## cindilu

45 and at the moment feeling every bit of it. Tomorrow after and ton of sleep maybe I will feel younger again.


----------



## Echoesechos

55 I believe. Usually feel about 40 but then I try to move, look in the distance, or look in the mirror and realize that when I said all I wanted to be was 21 and legal someone threw away that memo. I too dream in younger years.
I wonder what that means.


----------



## Laura

55. I got carded at the minimart last year. I told the kid if I didn't look like my picture it was because I stole my mom's license.


----------



## Darren

vicker said:


> Old enough to appreciate sexy grandmas.


They are the best.


----------



## MichaelZ

Older than I want to be. And pushing the speed limit on most single lane highways (I can't even bear to say it). But I can still run almost 4 miles in under 8 minutes a mile, so I am very thankful for that.


----------



## jamala

Old enough to know better and young enough to not care! I will be 42 in December  somedays I feel 25 and others I feel 80! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Bellyman

The first number is still a four but the odometer is fixin' to roll before too much longer... (sigh)...

I look in the mirror sometimes and think, "What happened?" My gray beard tends to add years to my appearance. I don't mind, really. But I do notice that I just don't feel like I have the energy or desire to do quite as much as I did 20 years ago. Guess that happens. 

Life is still pretty good, though. Have a wonderful wife. Comfortable. Reasonably good health. Not much money and no place to call "home" right now. (Working on that.) But we're ok. We eat quite well, which is a good thing.


----------



## awhobert7

52 years young


----------



## caroline13

50 for the last 9 years, guess I'm actually 59! Love my life


----------



## littlejoe

MichaelZ said:


> Older than I want to be. And pushing the speed limit on most single lane highways (I can't even bear to say it). But I can still run almost 4 miles in under 8 minutes a mile, so I am very thankful for that.


I've got a cousin who is 60 that competed in the Boston Marathon this last go round. They were a block away from the bombing that took place. His daughter (who is about as good-lookin as they come) travels the country for Iron Man competitions. Cousin Dave can't compete as well as he could in shorter runs, but the long runs, he kicks butt big time over the kids!

Me thinks that's why God made a horse!


----------



## bowdonkey

I'm 110, I charged up San Juan hill with TR at my side. I had him reload the magazines for my Krag as I emptied them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Old enough to know better, and young enough to still take some risks......:ashamed:


----------



## MichaelZ

littlejoe said:


> I've got a cousin who is 60 that competed in the Boston Marathon this last go round. They were a block away from the bombing that took place. His daughter (who is about as good-lookin as they come) travels the country for Iron Man competitions. Cousin Dave can't compete as well as he could in shorter runs, but the long runs, he kicks butt big time over the kids!
> 
> Me thinks that's why God made a horse!


I don't think I was ever cut out for marathons - when I was younger I would get really bad stomach pains at about 10 miles. Now I think my knees would not handle it and I would not want to risk injury - just takes too long to heal these days. As such I never tried one and never will. I probably could manage a half-marathon, maybe. Better would be a 5K or 10K, if I had the time and money for entry and travel - the bonus at my age is that you get age-group rankings.


----------



## FarmboyBill

Ha Bowdonkey, I was with Custard. I had to stop and finally take a pee. he wouldn't let anybody P for days. By the time I finally got emptied out, he was a mile ahead of me and riding fast. I decided hell with it and came back home lol.


----------



## bowdonkey

FarmboyBill said:


> Ha Bowdonkey, I was with Custard. I had to stop and finally take a pee. he wouldn't let anybody P for days. By the time I finally got emptied out, he was a mile ahead of me and riding fast. I decided hell with it and came back home lol.


You missed out on nothing, that was a blessing in disguise. I heard Custard was a pervert, did he watch?


----------



## shanzone2001

You really do have to be a perv if you want to watch FBB pee! My eyes!!! =)


----------



## sisterpine

I wonder what happened to all the young folk....wait....they are at work in the city ...poor sots. I am 61 at the moment and cant remember when I joined HT?


----------



## elkhound

47 going on 12....i like spit wads,slingshots,dogs,mud puddles,deer jerky and gummy worms covered in peanut butter.


----------



## Terri in WV

You and my son would get along great. 

And no squirt guns? :shocked:


----------



## elkhound

Terri in WV said:


> You and my son would get along great.
> 
> And no squirt guns? :shocked:



i could use the water hose on you...iffin ya want me too....lol....besides the water hose makes bigger mud puddles.


----------



## Terri in WV

How bad would it be if I said that sounds like fun....


----------



## elkhound

Terri in WV said:


> How bad would it be if I said that sounds like fun....



it is fun....i am in the middle of unlearning being an adult....dont be mad when i show in my indian head dress and war paint and with finger paints i might wanna tie you to a post and run circles around you pullin ya pigtails and popping ya bra strap as i pass round....roflmao


yep i have popped a screw....done being an adult....when i file my taxes this year i am paying them with monopoly money and putting juvenile delinquent for occupation.


----------



## Terri in WV

I have to wear a bra for this fun?! Dang....


----------



## Ashley B.

25-30


----------



## NickieL

Well... I may not be the youngest here anymore :/ but maybe I'm still the shortest at 5 feet?!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## elkhound

Terri in WV said:


> I have to wear a bra for this fun?! Dang....



not for long....we could go down to old man johnsons swimming hole and get arrested for skinny dipping...we could be in the news papers then...why we could be famous...regular pillars of the community....lol.


----------



## elkhound

NickieL said:


> Well... I may not be the youngest here anymore :/ but maybe I'm still the shortest at 5 feet?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today



dynamite comes in small packages...nitro too.


----------



## shanzone2001

You two are funny!!!! =)


----------



## elkhound

shanzone2001 said:


> You two are funny!!!! =)


i am a pretty good dog trader and barterer .trade ya two barbie dolls if you weed half the garden.



[YOUTUBE]Fnhojq63-Bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV

I'm going to get tied up, hosed and arrested, huh? Well, nothing better to do. I better start making the arrangements for our bail.


----------



## roadless

NickieL said:


> Well... I may not be the youngest here anymore :/ but maybe I'm still the shortest at 5 feet?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today



Nope I am 5 feet too!


----------



## biggkidd

42 going on 17 & 70 lol Besides youth is wasted on the young :banana: :drum: :rock: :nanner:


----------



## NickieL

roadless said:


> Nope I am 5 feet too!



Oh man.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Laura

sisterpine said:


> I wonder what happened to all the young folk....wait....they are at work in the city ...poor sots. I am 61 at the moment and cant remember when I joined HT?


 You joined in May 2004. The young'uns show up once in awhile. Aren't they cute? They make me smile and want to pinch their cheeks.


----------



## Ohio Rusty

Old enough to know better but too young to resist ??? Is that an answer ?? <bg>
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## alecl

Bunch of old fogies on here haha. I'm 26 with the maturity of a 13 year old.


----------



## CountryWannabe

My mom used to say "I'm as old as my tongue and a bit older than my teeth"

Mary


----------



## hvychevy20

Just turned 30 in july my self


----------



## gilpnh1

"Recently" 45, going on 90


----------



## susieneddy

S is 64 n E is 62 for a few more days. I like older women


----------



## City Bound

elkhound said:


> not for long....we could go down to old man johnsons swimming hole and get arrested for skinny dipping...we could be in the news papers then...why we could be famous...regular pillars of the community....lol.


Regular pillars of the commune is more like it. Woodstock here we come.


----------



## L.A.

NickieL said:


> Well... I may not be the youngest here anymore :/ but maybe I'm still the shortest at 5 feet?!





roadless said:


> Nope I am 5 feet too!


&#9835; &#9834; 
What is love? Five feet of heaven in a ponytail 
The cutest ponytail that sways with a wiggle when she walks 
What is love? Five feet of heaven and the bluest eyes 
And what a pretty smile that shows you a dimple when she talks 

[YOUTUBE]XK9wad536tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## catspjamas

elkhound said:


> not for long....we could go down to old man johnsons swimming hole and get arrested for skinny dipping...we could be in the news papers then...why we could be famous...regular pillars of the community....lol.


I don't qualify for skinny dipping. how 'bout some chunky dunking?


----------



## 54metalman

44 in January. Feel like 94 most late afternoons after work lol


----------



## City Bound

L.A. said:


> &#9835; &#9834;
> What is love? Five feet of heaven in a ponytail
> The cutest ponytail that sways with a wiggle when she walks
> What is love? Five feet of heaven and the bluest eyes
> And what a pretty smile that shows you a dimple when she talks
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XK9wad536tw[/YOUTUBE]


Got to love dimples.


----------



## SeaGoat

25, but if you asked my friends I act like a grandma


----------



## libertygirl

29 for the last 17 years.....wait....WHAT???  But I'm doin everything basackwards! Had a very successful pet grooming/boarding business for 25 years, but no children. Sold the business 2 years ago and took in an 8 year old! Loving life!! When we get to MO (within a few months) we will be looking into adopting one or two more little midgets. LOVE kids, they keep a person young.


----------



## arcountryboy

33 this past october.


----------



## RubyRed

Plenty nine.....er, mean...49


----------



## FaithFirst

29 and the wife is 30.


----------



## Jim-mi

Unfortunately there is a new fed tax on skinny dipping.
It is called "Displacement tax"
The more of you there is, the more you must pay . . . . .

This "tax" is shamefully brought to you by the "Green wiennie" party...........


----------



## Fowler

I shamefully laughed....LOL!!


----------



## Scott SW Ohio

I am apparently the exception, since my age (54) is right there on my profile.

54 is not young but I don't feel regretful for lost youth - my plan all along has been to grow old, if only chronologically.


----------



## Annoth

Apparently I'm too young for this lovely company of the wise folk!


----------



## Drewberry

I was almost afraid to put my age up here, until I read all these replies. I'm in good company!! :spinsmiley::goodjob:

I'm 55.. A friend of mine just married his young 'Trophy wife' .. Personally, I don't think he won 1st place.. 

Drewberry


----------



## doingitmyself

catspjamas said:


> I don't qualify for skinny dipping. how 'bout some chunky dunking?


Ok now exactly how do i get the coffee from around the keys on my lap top! LMAO Priceless!


----------



## unregistered358895

I'm 32... which is weird to me. I often tell people I'm 28, but not because I'm embarrassed about my age - I've just been so busy the last 4 years that I forgot to keep counting.


----------



## akhomesteader

I'm 54, but feel younger. Some women in my family have lived over 100 years, and most over 90, so guess I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## memc

I am 38.6


----------



## trish4prez

Just turned 55 on Sunday. I hope you can see my nieces, nephews, and other family members wishing me happy birthday, in the video below. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=772768509476&set=vb.92502943&type=2&theater


----------



## Guest

trish4prez said:


> Just turned 55 on Sunday. I hope you can see my nieces, nephews, and other family members wishing me happy birthday, in the video below.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=772768509476&set=vb.92502943&type=2&theater


YEAH !!!!!! Happy Birthday my friend !!!!!! Is that man next to you the former ST'er from Boston?????


----------



## L.A.

57, wishing I was ,,,,uh,,,56 3/4,,,


----------



## Fowler

I loved your Happy birthday video and the grandson yelling NoOOOO!!....LOL


----------



## trish4prez

Yes, BL, that's him! 


bostonlesley said:


> YEAH !!!!!! Happy Birthday my friend !!!!!! Is that man next to you the former ST'er from Boston?????


----------



## Fowler

trish4prez said:


> Yes, BL, that's him!


Well that's 2 for 2 from ST, that gives the rest of us hope!!:bouncy:


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Happy birthday Trish, and that was a great video!


----------



## Guest

trish4prez said:


> Yes, BL, that's him!


Tah DAH...


----------

